# Gentoo kernel or kernel?

## styless

I didnt know where else to put this so... 

I have installed Gentoo a couple of times now. Everytime I have used gentoo, vanilla or dev sources. But now I got the idea that I would like to download the kernel from kernel.org and install that one instead; you know for the fun of it  :Smile: 

I have just completed installing the basesystem and etc. and are know at the point where I have to: #emerge gentoo-dev-sources (which I will not)... I have unpacked kernel 2.6.6 from kernel.org to the /usr/src/linux folder...

When I run a #emerge gentoo-dev-sources it downloads some other packages... Do I need these packages before compiling? And which are they? Do I need to know anything else og remember anything else?

----------

## sobers_2002

the gentoo-dev-sources are the same as kernel sources only that they have been tested by gentoo ppl and yes u do need the extra packages...module-init-tools is one of them.

----------

## 30726

What packages are being downloaded then?

If you don't have a kernel source installed, you need to create an entry in /var/cache/edb/virtuals

```
virtual/linux-sources sys-kernel/development-sources
```

Then inject development-sources. That should prevent portage from wanting to install another linux-source.

And why are you emerging gentoo-dev-sources if you want to use the vanilla kernel from kernel.org? The only package I can think of that you need for the 2.6 kernel is module-init-tools.

----------

## styless

The reason for wanting to download and compile the kernel myself i for 1. the chalange of it. And 2.: When I search with portage for the latest kernel it gives me:

gentoo-sources 2.4.25-r2

vanilla-sources 2.4.26

development-sources 2.6.6-rc1

gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5-r1

I could as you say use development sources but im not very fond of using a release candidate...

----------

## styless

I did an:

livecd / # emerge --pretend development-sources

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.0

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.6_rc1

So I guess module-init-tools are the only package(s) i need...

----------

## 30726

```
# emerge -p development-sources

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.6
```

emerge sync

I wasn't questioning why you wanted to download the kernel from kernel.org... I wondered why you wanted to emerge gentoo-dev-sources, when you're going to use a vanilla kernel from kernel.org.

----------

## styless

I think we are missunderstanding each other  :Smile: 

As you can see from my output from emerge the latest vanilla source is 2.4.26 i want to download the one from kernel.org named 2.6.6?

Maybe im stupid and dont understand you? But explain better then please  :Smile: 

----------

## styless

Ohh now I see ... sorry ... The reason I brought up all the other sources was just as an example of the ones I have used in the past. Last night O compiled another system with gentoo-dev-sources so I just used that one as an examlpe...  :Smile: 

----------

## 30726

Vanilla as in unpatched kernel from kernel.org. And yes, I was referring to the 2.6.6 kernel. development-sources is the 2.6 equivalent of vanilla-sources, so that's why I referred to it as vanilla.

What I was trying to say was, why do you want to emerge gentoo-dev-sources (and install another kernel source), when you already have downloaded one from kernel.org? emerge module-init-tools, creating a /sys if doesn't already exist, and finally, adding entries to /var/cache/edb/virtuals and your world file is all you need to do.

virtuals

```
virtual/linux-sources sys-kernel/development-sources
```

world

```
emerge -i sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.6
```

Last edited by 30726 on Thu May 20, 2004 12:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## styless

I dont have another kernel installed. The system is fresh of the LiveCD.

I have added the line:

virtual/linux-sources sys-kernel/development-sources

to: /var/cache/edb/virtuals ...

Then I did:

# emerge -i development-sources

!!! development-sources is not a specific cat/pkg-version, skipping...

???

----------

## 30726

Yeah sorry I edited my post   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## styless

Hehe its okay ...  :Smile: 

!!! BAD COUNTER in 'sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.6'

>>> Injected sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.6.

What next?

----------

## 30726

Nothing... I assume you've downloaded the 2.6.6 kernel from kernel.org, and unpacked in in /usr/src, and /usr/src/linux is pointing to it.

----------

## styless

Just wondering if the:

!!! BAD COUNTER in 'sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.6' 

wouldnt mean anything ...

----------

## 30726

No it's normal.

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## styless

It works like a charm ... Thank you very much tln   :Very Happy: 

----------

